# Allô !



## tie-break

Bonjour,
ne voyez-vous pas de possibilité d'employer ce terme en dehors d'une conversation téléphonique?

Par ex. si vous avez devant vous une personne qui semble avoir la tête ailleurs:

"*Allô Elise? *Tu m'écoutes ou quoi?"

Cette phrase serait-elle correcte?
Merci


----------



## Ploupinet

Parfaitement !
(Notons au passage qu'au Québec, "allo" est utilisé comme équivalent de "salut" )


----------



## itka

Ploupinet, aujourd'hui nous ne pensons pas dans la même langue ! 

N'y vois pas de mauvaise intention, mais "allo" me semble réservé au téléphone... Si on l'utilise dans un autre contexte, c'est par intention stylistique, détourné de son emploi réel...

...................
Là, j'ai vérifié avant de poster, le TLFI est d'accord !
_"Terme conventionnel par lequel on établit ou rétablit le contact avec l'interlocuteur dans une conversation téléphonique."_


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

"allô" est défini dans le Robert (du moins le mien, qui n'est pas tout neuf) comme  une interjection (d'origine anglo-américaine) servant d'appel dans les communications téléphoniques.

Actuellement en France il est utilisé aussi dans le contexte qu'évoque  tie-break. Il n'est plus nécessaire d'ajouter "tu m'écoutes ou quoi ?", un simple "allô" laisse comprendre à ton interlocuteur que tu as l'impression que la "ligne communicative" a été coupée.

Par contre en France on ne l'utilise jamais comme équivalent de "salut".

Cordialement


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est pourquoi j'ai précisé "au *Québec*" ! Evidemment, en France je ne l'utilise qu'au téléphone


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Mais, pourquoi pas? Je vois Elise dans un état de distraction où elle ne réagit même pas lorsque son interlocuteur, en agitant vigoureusement la main devant ses yeux, essaie d’essuyer la couche opaque de transe qui la prend. -Allô!! Tu m’écoutes?
 ​


----------



## Ploupinet

Grrrrrrr, aujourd'hui je ne suis décidément pas clair 
Donc je reprends :
- en *France*, au téléphone ou pour "rappeler à quelqu'un de nous écouter", on utilise "allô"
- au *Québec*, on l'utilise _en plus_ comme équivalent de "salut" !


----------



## itka

Moi non plus, je ne dois pas être claire aujourd'hui ! (Grrrr !)

En France, on s'en sert au téléphone.
Rien n'interdit d'employer cette expression, comme au téléphone, en imitant une communication téléphonique. C'est le cas dans l'exemple de Tie-Break "Allo, Elise..."

*Allo* est une interjection qui n'a de but que de manifester la fonction phatique de la langue, c'est-à-dire de montrer que le canal de communication est bien ouvert, que l'interlocuteur est bien présent et attend le message.

Elle n'a pas d'autre signification. Plus précisément, elle ne signifie pas "bonjour" ni quoi que ce soit du même genre.

Son synonyme (ailleurs qu'au téléphone) serait "Hé !" ... ou le récent "hou-hou !"

_Edit : Enfin, vous avez dit tout ça, c'était pour répondre au "pourquoi pas ? " de Spectre Scolaire"_


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Allô!! Je pense qu’on m’a mal interprêté!

J’ai dû écrire ma contribution très peu de temps après avoir vu la question originale, à un moment où, en fait, personne n’y avait encore répondu, mais suite à une petite interruption, je ne l’avais pas tout de suite _postée_. En l’envoyant je me suis trop tard rendu compte qu’il y avait déjà un tas de réponses!

_*Mais* - puisque je renvoie clairement à Elise_, je n’y voyais pas d’inconvénients. Je suis désolé, _Ploupinet_ – il y a eu un malentendu. Je suis entièrement d’accord avec vous en ce qui concerne la différence d’usage entre la France et le Québec!

Quel plaisir d’être puriste dans une langue qui n’est pas la mienne! 
  ​


----------



## Lisory

Bonsoir Itka,

J'ai tenté, en vain, d'expliquer la même chose.

Cordialement


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'ai vu. Ce fil est comique. 
Il illustre à la perfection l'emploi (hors téléphone) du "allo" demandé par Stefano.
Est-ce qu'on lit les contributions des autres avant de poster ? Allo ?


----------



## RobertofPoole

Allô ou Allo ? 
Et où Allô , et où Allo ? La France , ou le Québec ?
( J'essaye d'utiliser les accents correctement <sourire>.)


----------



## Nicomon

Les deux sont possibles. Selon l'orthographe rectifiée, c'est sans accent circonflexe. Moi j'écris Allo ! Et je dis en effet plus souvent Allo ! que Salut ! 



> Au téléphone, je vous écoute.
> ​[Québec][Familier]Salut.


 source: Antidote


----------



## Spectre scolaire

[…]
Il y a deux questions en l’air:
*a*) 



			
				Ploupinet said:
			
		

> - en *France*, au téléphone ou pour "rappeler à quelqu'un de nous écouter", on utilise "allô"
> - au *Québec*, on l'utilise _en plus_ comme équivalent de "salut" !


*b*)


			
				tie-break said:
			
		

> [N]e voyez-vous pas de possibilité d'employer ce terme en dehors d'une conversation téléphonique?


[…]

La réponse me semble ambiguë:


			
				itka said:
			
		

> Rien n'interdit d'employer cette expression, comme au téléphone, en imitant une communication téléphonique. C'est le cas dans l'exemple de Tie-Break "Allô, Elise..."


Mais, on apprend également que:


			
				itka said:
			
		

> Son synonyme (ailleurs qu'au téléphone) serait "Hé !" ... ou le récent "hou-hou !"


J’accepte le *hé* et le *hou-hou* comme meilleures alternatives à *allô* dans le contexte de _tie-break_ (lequel est repris par moi), mais je ne vois pas pour autant que *allô* puisse être _exclu_ dans le même contexte. 

Quand à la question *a*), j’ai déjà répondu, assez catégoriquement, disant “Quel plaisir d’être puriste dans une langue qui n’est pas la mienne!” Or, _allô_ au Québec - comme équivalent de “salut”! - est un anglicisme pur et simple!
[…]


----------



## Ploupinet

> Quand à la question *a*), j’ai déjà répondu, assez catégoriquement, disant “Quel plaisir d’être puriste dans une langue qui n’est pas la mienne!” Or, _allô_ au Québec - comme équivalent de “salut”! - est un anglicisme pur et simple!


Hmmmm... Je suis dubitatif à ce sujet ! Je vois plutôt ici une extension du "allo" téléphonique à la vie de tous les jours


----------



## Nicomon

Spectre scolaire said:


> Quand à la question *a*), j’ai déjà répondu, assez catégoriquement, disant “Quel plaisir d’être puriste dans une langue qui n’est pas la mienne!” Or, _allô_ au Québec - comme équivalent de “salut”! - est un anglicisme pur et simple!


 
Je ne suis pas d'accord.  



Ploupinet said:


> Hmmmm... Je suis dubitatif à ce sujet ! Je vois plutôt ici une extension du "allo" téléphonique à la vie de tous les jours


 
Tout à fait.


----------



## itka

Je voudrais simplement faire le point sur ce que j'ai écrit et que je pense, car je ne suis pas sûre de bien comprendre le message de Spectre Scolaire :
- *allo* (avec ou sans accent) sert à confirmer qu'il y a bien un interlocuteur au bout du fil et qu'il attend la communication. Cette situation peut être imitée dans n'importe quel autre contexte : comme si l'on était au téléphone. Si j'ai bien compris les autres messages de Ploupinet, Lisory, Karine... cet avis est partagé. (Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est comme ça ! )
- il n'a pas le sens d'un salut quelconque en français de France.
- je ne me prononce pas sur son usage au Québec. Les Québécois savent mieux que personne ce qu'il en est.
[…]


----------



## Nicomon

> - *allo* (avec ou sans accent) sert à confirmer qu'il y a bien un interlocuteur au bout du fil et qu'il attend la communication. Cette situation peut être imitée dans n'importe quel autre contexte : comme si l'on était au téléphone. Si j'ai bien compris les autres messages de Ploupinet, Lisory, Karine... cet avis est partagé. (Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est comme ça ! )



Et c'est la même chose au Québec.



> - il n'a pas le sens d'un salut quelconque en français de France.
> - je ne me prononce pas sur son usage au Québec. Les Québécois savent mieux que personne ce qu'il en est.



Parole de sage. Mais moi, je peux.  Alors voici. Ici, (comme Ploupinet l'a déjà mentionné) on l'utilise *en plus* pour dire bonjour/salut!  En anglais, c'est _*Hello/Hi!*_, au téléphone et en personne. Ce qui devient en français, _*Allo!*_

autrement dit, cette définition du TLFI (déjà donnée)
_Terme conventionnel par lequel on établit ou rétablit le contact avec l'interlocuteur ._ Sauf qu'au Québec, l'interlocuteur (la personne avec qui l'on parle) n'est pas nécessairement au bout du fil. cqfd 



> - je n'ai jamais entendu parler de *ouais* comme variante à *allo*.



[…]


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour !
On dit que _allo _est l'équivalent de _salut _au Québec. Néanmoins j'ai l'impression qu'on ne l'emploie que pour saluer à l'arrivée, jamais pour prendre congé. C'est bien ça ?


----------

